

LinkedIn Architecture - Mrinal
http://www.slideshare.net/linkedin/linkedins-communication-architecture
and one more here:
http://www.slideshare.net/linkedin/linked-in-javaone-2008-tech-session-comm
======
mcxx
Of course they have 1M+ LOC when they use Java...

